# Business For Now



## Bill tell (15 September 2014)

Hi
Friend of mine suggested I ask for advise here, been approached by a company  called Business For Now, they are based on the Gold Coast, they provide forex training course for $7000.
Can find to much info on them, only that the business is registered to a David Morgan. Has any one heard or know much about them, I am interested but think the the price a bit high.


----------



## IFocus (15 September 2014)

Hi Bill welcome to the forum

When you say training, Gold Coast and $7K in the same sentence most here will just shake their heads.

I am willing to bet Joe's website that after spending the $7K you will not be successful at trading 4X IMHO.

Others can elaborate

Their are others on here that trade futures etc may I suggest you do some reading


----------



## Joe Blow (15 September 2014)

Hi Bill,

I did a domain name registration search and it appears that the Business For Now domain name was registered by Larry Pickering: http://whois.domaintools.com/businessfornow.com.au

I suggest doing a Google search for "Larry Pickering scam" and then decide for yourself whether you want to hand over $7,000 of your hard earned to "Business For Now".


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 September 2014)

Always be wary of those who make their money talking about how to make money rather than actually using the methods they teach.

If someone is really that great at trading forex then why do they want your $7000 to hear them talk? Why aren't they actually making $ trading, instead of making $ talking to strangers about how to trade?

Maybe it's legit, but I'm always wary when someone is charging a large amount of money for "advice" on how to make money.


----------



## pixel (15 September 2014)

Bill tell said:


> Hi
> Friend of mine suggested I ask for advise here, been approached by a company  called Business For Now, they are based on the Gold Coast, they provide forex training course for $7000.
> Can find to much info on them, only that the business is registered to a David Morgan. Has any one heard or know much about them, I am interested but think the the price a bit high.




Hi Bill;

Firstly, welcome to ASF. If your question is genuine, you've come to the right place.
I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and treat you as a genuine seeker. You'll understand what I mean when you've read some threads on this Forum that will come up when you type "scam" into the "Advanced Search" on top.

In addition to IFocus' reply, I see another red flag:

*"been approached"* Why do you think a company would "approach" you?  Are you known as an astute trader/ investor? Your very question doesn't suggest so. That leaves the most logical answer "because they see you coming." Give us $7,000 and we'll promise to teach you how to trade Forex. If they had a secret formula of success, why would they sell it for a measly $7,000? Think logically: In a Forex trade, a profit can only be made by one side of a transaction. Small commissions aside, the party that gets it right wins a few quid, the opposite side loses. Assume that each night, a Million Dollars profit can be made. (Multiplying by 10 or 1000 won't change the principle.) Assume further that I have a secret formula that gives me the edge of pulling a Million bucks each night out of the Forex market. If I share it with you for $7,000, both of us will have to share that Million, leaves me with a reduced income of half a Mill - plus one-off 7 Grand. So I sell it to 100 people. ahh - I get $700,000 - still once-off! - and each of us makes ten Grand. 

Would you agree that I'd have to be pretty smart to design such a method in the first place? Why then should I be at the same time so mindbogglingly dumb to reduce my winning margin by 99% for the sake of less than one night's profit? It's surely much more reasonable to work on the hypothesis, I'll sell a dream to as many suckers as I can find. One or two of them may even get lucky once or twice; I'll ask them to give me a reference. Then I'll dismiss the others as losers that just didn't get it. (Or I take my money and move from the Goldcoast to the Bahamas...)

It's London to a brick that the only party profiting is the payee. And that's not you.

The Granddaddy of all matters Forex had this to say: 







> quote
> Nonetheless, despite extensive efforts on the part of analysts, to my knowledge, no model projecting directional movements in exchange rates is significantly superior to tossing a coin.
> endquote
> Alan Greenspan - 20/11/2003: http://www.federalreserve.gov/boarddocs/speeches/2003/20031120/default.htm


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2014)

> The Granddaddy of all matters Forex had this to say:




I think Soros Would disagree.


----------



## pixel (15 September 2014)

tech/a said:


> I think Soros Would disagree.




That's because Soros can CAUSE a certain move.
The OP doesn't strike me as a likely candidate to rival Soros in the money stakes.
Nor would Sir Alan want to be drawn into an argument over cause and effect, given that, officially, the playing field is as level as a billiard table and independent of any player's bank account...


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2014)

pixel said:


> That's because Soros can CAUSE a certain move.
> The OP doesn't strike me as a likely candidate to rival Soros in the money stakes.
> Nor would Sir Alan want to be drawn into an argument over cause and effect, given that, officially, the playing field is as level as a billiard table and independent of any player's bank account...




While I agree with your post with regard to the original question.
I don't agree that there aren't specialists capable of trading with an edge in forex. Making consistent profit.
No one is going to become such a specialist investing $7000 with an educator.


----------



## burglar (15 September 2014)

pixel said:


> ... "been approached" ...




hey pixel,

I love the logic!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (26 September 2014)

Bill tell said:


> Hi
> Friend of mine suggested I ask for advise here, been approached by a company  called Business For Now, they are based on the Gold Coast, they provide forex training course for $7000.
> Can find to much info on them, only that the business is registered to a David Morgan. Has any one heard or know much about them, I am interested but think the the price a bit high.




i would say forget it. 

7k will not guarantee you will make it back or ever become a profitable trader. i would tell you to keep your 7k and concentrate on a demo acc until you see some consistency. then open a tiny live account ($100) and repeat the process.

making a lot of money is not your goal... consistency over 6-12 months should be imo.


----------



## gruffa (29 September 2014)

I think I've cracked Business For Now:
apart from the Larry Pickering link,
David Morgan form EQ trading works there,
The address on their contract is the same as that for CM Business, which was also at the same address as EQ Trading ( and run by Nuccia of EQ ).
Business for now also use the same billing system: BillBuddy (which must also make it harder to trace where funds go to )
They also have the same "if you don't make $50,00 in your fist 12 months there's nothing else to pay" clause as CM Business.

Yes, they probably do provide training, but is it worth their exhorbitant fees? 
Plus, will they still be there to train you in twelve months or be setting up as ......  ??


----------

